# Tablet for Live Stream Video



## i-hate-ms (Oct 22, 2008)

Looking for a tablet to watch MLB.TV, which is live stream video. Don't think Kindle Fire will do the
job. Need recommendations for a tablet, other than expensive iPads. Any other uses would be secondary.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The app is available in the Android Market, so you'd have to go with an Android tablet that has the Market. The Motrola Xoom or Galaxy Tab would have it.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

MLB.TV works on the Kindle Fire. I just watched a half inning. Prefer a larger screen.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You're right, TerryNet. It is available in the Amazon Android App Market. I had just checked the MLB app site, and it didn't list that.


----------

